# Error code 9 message when trying to restore iPhone 5S



## Sonicstefan1991

I just replaced the battery for the iPhone 5S, and it kept turning on with the Apple logo and then off and back on repeatedly. I have tried restoring the phone by pressing and holding the power and home button at the same time, then just hold the home button when the Apple logo comes up, and let go when the iTunes icon appears. I have selected on iTunes on my Windows 10 PC to restore the iPhone, but the phone turns off after showing the loading bar and comes back on, which all of that causes the connection to fail and I get an Error code 9 on the PC. I have even tried upgrading (downgrading) by using the firmware 12.4.7 that supports the 5S, but without any luck.

What can I do?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Are you connecting the phone to the pc via the Apple official cable or a third party cable? If third party then it may not be suitable for data transfer.
Is Windows fully up-to date with patches, drivers etc?
Do you have the latest version of iTunes? Is this the version from Apple’s website or via the Microsoft App Store?


----------



## bassfisher6522

What I found through trial and error with that powering on off type situation. It's a power problem. Plug the cable to a USB port on the back of PC mobo I/O area. My iPhone 6 did the same thing, while my iPod Nano 4th gen didn't do it. Once I plugged my phone directly in to a USB port of the mobo....it worked.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Are you connecting the phone to the pc via the Apple official cable or a third party cable? If third party then it may not be suitable for data transfer.
> Is Windows fully up-to date with patches, drivers etc?
> Do you have the latest version of iTunes? Is this the version from Apple's website or via the Microsoft App Store?


Yes, I have been using the cable that came with the iPhone 5S. And yes, I do have the latest version of iTunes. I downloaded it from Apple's website.
I have checked with the Windows Update and it says that there is the latest update of Windows 10, which is version 2004.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Was the battery replaced at an Apple store (with an official battery) or via a local phone repair store (with a compatible battery)?
Perhaps the cable is faulty. Do you have another Apple cable which you can try?
Are you connecting directly to the PC or via a USB hub?
Are you using third party antivirus &/or firewall?
Have you tried disabling the AV &/or firewall?
Has the iPhone ever been jailbroken?
Are there any VM installations/software on the PC?


----------



## Sonicstefan1991

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Was the battery replaced at an Apple store (with an official battery) or via a local phone repair store (with a compatible battery)?
> Perhaps the cable is faulty. Do you have another Apple cable which you can try?
> Are you connecting directly to the PC or via a USB hub?
> Are you using third party antivirus &/or firewall?
> Have you tried disabling the AV &/or firewall?
> Has the iPhone ever been jailbroken?
> Are there any VM installations/software on the PC?


I had the battery ordered from Apple and I carefully replaced the old one
I did disable my Norton 360 internet security and firewall. Still no luck.
I have tried different cables to make sure. No improvement still.
No, this phone has never been jailbroken.
No, I have never installed any VM software on my PC.

I am now going to try restoring the phone while it's connected to the USB 3.0 port, which is at the back of my PC.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991

I have tried everything you both said for me to do. Still no luck.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

The code usually indicates a problem with the cable or port, as you’ve already tried several cables we need to check other things.
When you replaced the battery did you ensure all connections were fully inserted back correctly?


----------



## Sonicstefan1991

Goddess-Bastet said:


> The code usually indicates a problem with the cable or port, as you've already tried several cables we need to check other things.
> When you replaced the battery did you ensure all connections were fully inserted back correctly?


Yes, I did make sure.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Did you dislodge anything around the charging port?
Check here to start in recovery mode:
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201444

If this doesn't work then I'm out of options.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Did you dislodge anything around the charging port?
> Check here to start in recovery mode:
> https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201444
> 
> If this doesn't work then I'm out of options.


No, I haven't dislodged anything around the charging port. And I have already followed the steps from the link that you sent me.

I guess I will have to go to a mobile repair store.

But I do thank you for your effort in trying to help out.


----------

